# Reptile photos



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

My bearded dragon Drake and turtle Skittles


Enjoy!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cute love that pic of the rat things in background.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Cute love that pic of the rat things in background.


Thanks i got it from Dollarama yesterday


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is drake that huge already?! Wow! LOL

Awee skittles is a sweetheart  She (?) doesn't try to eat her gravel does she?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Is drake that huge already?! Wow! LOL
> 
> Awee skittles is a sweetheart  She (?) doesn't try to eat her gravel does she?


Thanks and yes Drake is growing really quickly, he is 16 inches now. Skittles is a male( he has a really long tail) and no he doesnt eat the gravel  what substrate do you have in your turtle tank?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

How often do you feed a bearded dragon?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Joeee said:


> How often do you feed a bearded dragon?


i feed mine everyday, some say you can feed em every other day but if i dont feed mine he starts begging and looking at me funny


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Id love to have dragon my hubby would probably move out though lol Wait till my eel starts growing I quess I am going to have to tell have to tell him to keep his hands clear of the tank.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Id love to have dragon my hubby would probably move out though lol Wait till my eel starts growing I quess I am going to have to tell have to tell him to keep his hands clear of the tank.


LOL!!! what kind of eel do you have? i have a 9" tire track


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

shark said:


> LOL!!! what kind of eel do you have? i have a 9" tire track


Cool I have a moray I think they are just the coolest. I had to get rid of a lot of fish last year so I am sort of starting over . I know I am going to need another big tank but that wont be for awhile yet I hope anyway. Can you put up a pic of yours.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

finally found a picture of my turtle!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> finally found a picture of my turtle!!!


wow...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that car is awesome!!!

Oooohh oop sorry! Male skittles :3 I put large river stones in with mine. A small pain to clean but I just end up removing the stones and doing a good water change once a month. (I do small vacs and w/c every week)

They like pushing and digging around the rocks.


----------

